# Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2009)

*Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Hallo Leute 
Ich suche Spiele für eine Lan wir sind aber nur zu viert
also suchen wir spiele gegen Bots!!

Eine Lösung wären Online Spiele das Problem ist bloß wir haben kein Internet auf der Lan!!

Ich hoffe auf baldige Hilfe!!


----------



## manni-tu (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Kann dir ja mal sagen was wir so auf lans zocken:

WC3
CS
Anno
Company of Heroes
Flat Out 2 (Weiß im Moment nicht obs dafür Bots gibt)
Worms Armageddon 

Hoffe dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## kc1992 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Es gibt Hilfsprogramme im Internet die es dir erlauben Counterstrike 1.6 und Source im LAN zu spielen.
Das funktioniert indem einer einen Server starten und die anderen joinen.
Um auf einer legalen Basis zu bleiben muss jedoch jeder von euch einen eigenen CD-Key besitzen und sich Eigentümer einer CS-Version nennen können.
Es gibt auch illegale Wege, aber über sowas geben wir in diesem Forum nicht bescheid.
Dann gibts da noch Battlefield 2 wobei man wieder das gleiche Prob hat.


----------



## manni-tu (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*



kc1992 schrieb:


> Es gibt Hilfsprogramme im Internet die es dir erlauben Counterstrike 1.6 und Source im LAN zu spielen.
> Das funktioniert indem einer einen Server starten und die anderen joinen.
> Um auf einer legalen Basis zu bleiben muss jedoch jeder von euch einen eigenen CD-Key besitzen und sich Eigentümer einer CS-Version nennen können.
> Es gibt auch illegale Wege, aber über sowas geben wir in diesem Forum nicht bescheid.
> Dann gibts da noch Battlefield 2 wobei man wieder das gleiche Prob hat.


Wieso Hilfsprogramme
Das geht doch auch ohne Programme von Dritten zu installieren


----------



## kc1992 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Es gibt noch eine bessere Alternative zu Dedicated Server mit Deathmatch+GunGame Mod usw.
Aber in dem Tutorial werden auch illegale Schritte beschrieben, was den legalen Bereich der Nutzung von Spiellizenzen überschreitet, sonst würde ich hier einen Link posten.


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Danke Leute 
echt gute tipps!!


----------



## Roocher (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Multiplayer Spiele für Lan (Mit Bots)*

Bei Source kann man doch über die Konsole auch Bots bots mit "bot_add" oder so adden, oder ?


----------

